# My Cool Brother



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My brother was into drag racing and here is a time trial run he did in 2013 on You Tube. He is driving the black 1964 Ford Fairlane Thunderbolt clone which is equipped with a 500 hp + nitrous (up to 200 hp added) 408 cube Ford small block. This You Tube Link is set to the starting time for his run. It's got a spool in the rear end, so when the tires break loose it is both tires. During the races he took second place in his class. I was always an armchair hot rodder, but he was the real deal. He will be missed (RIP July 16, 2015).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------

